# What Forums On The "watch Forum" Do You Read?



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got a question for this forum. I just posted a thread about the Hamilton K-454 "Sputnik" to the general forum.










It *IS* an automatic watch, but (as you can obviously see) from a design perspective, the watch has much more in common with the Hamilton Electrics of that era, and thus of this forum.

I have recently posted a few threads about asymmetrical mechanical Hamiltons to this forum, even though the watches are not "electronic or quartz", and encouraged "Harleymanstan", a new member of the watch forum with a large Hamilton Electric collection, to post pictures of his new K-475 (new to him - it's a 1961) on this forum (his K-475 is an automatic as well).

My question is this: I just take a cursory look at the general watch forum because I don't have much interest in new (or newer) watches - nothing wrong with new watches of course, they just don't turn my crank.

What do you do? Do you read the main forum all the way through? Or just skim it?

I rarely look at the Swiss watch forum, and virtually never at the other watch forums. Heck, I hardly even look at the "for sale" because the watches I am most interested in are seldom found here.

If it's o.k., I think I will continue to post atomic and electric era watches, even if mechanical, to this forum, for the reasons outlines above.

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I scan the 'New Posts'

You never know where an interesting item will show up.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

+1


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I take quick looks at most


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

My favorite "forum" is: The Watch Forum > Posts since your last visit


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

feenix said:


> I scan the 'New Posts'
> 
> You never know where an interesting item will show up.


This is what I do for, the same reason 

Paul


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

discordianist said:


> My favorite "forum" is: The Watch Forum > Posts since your last visit


Ditto!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I appreciate the replies. It would appear that my tastes are in the minority.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > I scan the 'New Posts'
> ...


+1


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I look at all new posts at some time during the day - not every time I log on though! HTH a biut :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I try to make sure I put my new topics in the right forum section but i always click the view new posts button at the top and skim over the stuff im not interested in


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I appreciate the replies. It would appear that my tastes are in the minority.


Dave, I think you mis-understand....people are saying they use "The Watch Forum > Posts since your last visit", which means they see all new posts, regardless of sub-forum.

But your tastes, and mine, are still in the minority :tongue2: , should we start a forum somewhere??? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. It would appear that my tastes are in the minority.
> ...


Naa, I think this "Electronic and Quartz" forum suits me just fine. I just hope people don't mind if I post the cool asymmetrical watches here, even if they are not battery powered.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. It would appear that my tastes are in the minority.
> ...


Unbeliever - Heretic - Blasphemer - There is no other forum! h34r: is there? :grin:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. It would appear that my tastes are in the minority.
> ...


And yes, Paul, I was misunderstanding. I have never used the "posts since your last visit" function - I just go directly to the Electronic and Quartz forum (although I think we should change the name to something REALLY LONG - like the the *"Asymmetrical, Space Age, Electric, Electronic and Quartz Forum"*. That just rolls off the tongue.


----------

